# My 2011 13.800 km/ 8,570 mi road trip in US



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

_I'm sorry to create this topic here as in the Highway subforum. I guess this might be a proper place to post it, if it is so, I ask the moderator on the Highway forum to let just this post in the Travel & Geo subforum_
========================

Next year (or 2012, pending on Economy) I'm seriously planning to do the trip of my life. It will be a 30 to 35 road trip in US comprising the basic route below:



I've already been in the US for a couple times, but this will be a very special trip. It will likely begin in Texas because for some reasons rental cars for European residents are cheaper and come with zero LDW/CDW deductibles if rented in Texas, and will follow, likely, on a counterclockwise direction.

The blue stretches are those I expect to do quickly with few stops in between. Because I already know the US, and have had my fair share of urban freeway driving, this time is focused most on the countryside, some National Parks and very low populated areas (I'm fascinated about that).

So, I put a list of places I don't want to miss in this trip (Natchez Trace and Blue Ridge Parkway, Mt. Rushmore, Badlands, Yellowstone, Salt Lake Desert, Death Valley, Grand Canyon) and designed a route along them.

I'll likely to the trip in June or July, so by the time I reach Wyoming, road will have emerged from their winter hibernations already :cheers:

The only major cities I'm expecting to spend more than one day is Washington, DC, which I've never visited, and Dallas.

Now, I still have plenty of time do decide on things like which type of car to rent, gas or diesel, etc etc.


----------



## Philly Bud (Jun 8, 2009)

I do not like much of your route.

The year I graduated college I made a similar coast to coast circular trip, but quite frankly I think my trip was more thought out. 

Here is what I like about your itinerary:

the portion through North Carolina and Virginia is great, beautiful scenery ...
the part from South Dakota to Wyoming is excellent: National Parks ...
California to Arizona will be very interesting if you take in Death Valley and the Grand Canyon ...

What I DON'T LIKE:

You do not go from New Orleans through the historic and charming Gulf towns of Gulfport, Biloxi, Mobile (AL), and Pensacola (FL). From Pensacola I would drive up to Atlanta and spend a day there.

I think that traveling through either southern Ohio, Indiana, and Illinois ... or the northern part of these states are more interesting that cutting through the middle ... and why not take in a little bit of West Virginia?

There are other suggestions I could make - for example, be sure to see the Devil's Tower in eastern Wyoming - but I don't want to go and on. You still have plenty of time to refine this trip.

Good luck!


----------



## Evan (Jul 8, 2004)

I would add the 101 (Pacific Coast Highway) from Los Angeles at least up to San Francisco, but even better on into Oregon. It's ungodly beautiful and well worth the change in itinerary. Stop in some of the small towns along the way, you will not be disappointed. If you are feeling _really_ adventurous, go on up into Washington state to Seattle. It's a fantastic city that I guarantee you will want to spend a few days in.

South Dakota is on your route. If you have never been there, be warned. It has no end. It literally goes on forever, and just when you think you are _finally_ approaching Iowa, South Dakota throws another 500 miles at you. Get ready to pee in corn fields. Oh, and if you see children in the corn, I would suggest you run.


----------

